

Apple's mini lessons - eddielee6
http://weiranzhang.com/blog/2013/3/apples-mini-lessons

======
sarvinc
I don't discount the idea that Apple will release a new low-end smartphone.
However I find the logic in this article lacking. The idea seams to be that
because Apple released a iPad mini they will release a new low-end smartphone.
That's a little like saying Apple released the Mac mini and thus they will
release a new low-end smartphone.

Over time I've learned that Apple will do what Apple wants to do and it's no
indication of what they will or won't do in the future.

